# Fluval vs. Eheim?



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm getting kind of tired with the Cascade 1000 because it has bypass and isn't the quietest filter out there. What do you think? It was either a Fluval 305 or 405 or a Eheim 2217. Cost is not an issue here. I have heard that both can leak but I do know they are pretty quite. They will be going in a 55 gallon Hap./ Peacock tank. Over-all which do you think would be the better choice and why? Also any response will be appreciated and I will take them in to consideration. Thanks!':fish:'


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Eheim 2217 all the way. They are bullet proof and dead silent. :thumb:


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a fluvall 105, haven't had it very long but so far no leaks,easy to clean, and if it wasn't for the water moving in the tank I wouldn't know it was running.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a fluval 305 in my 70 gallons and i love it. Never leaked, never had problem its been a little more than a year. The filtrer is really quiet, once my boyfriend forgot to plug in back and we did not even realise it was off until i made a water change 2 weeks later....  luckily all my fishes survived this incident! Plus the filtration media are an affordable price compare to eheim.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel much better having redundancy on filters, so I'd keep the cascade if it were my tank. I have 2 emperor 400s and an eheim 2075 on the main tank. The 400s aren't the quietest things, and Eheim is a little too proud of their stuff.


----------



## Mal&amp;Vic1998 (Nov 9, 2010)

They are both excellent. Had a Fluval years ago and had no problems at all. Now running 2 Eheim 2217's on a 135 for 2 years now and they work great and SILENT ! :thumb:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I would pick RENA over both of them. I have a xp1 and xp2 on my 55g and they have been running flawless. They are easy to maintain and tank stays super clean.

Xp3 would be good for your tank. Just make sure it fits height wise under your aquarium or wherever you put it.

I run the xp1 and xp2 because i like backup just incase something fails and also I have more GPH then just an xp3. It is more expensive to buy the xp1 and xp2 over an xp3 though.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Guess you know where I stand.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I had an XP4 once. Piece of junk, so went to the trash. Their support is awful too. I recommend Eheim. Much better made. I have two still running. Nice filters.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. I've had a xp2 and xp1 running on my 55g for going on 2 years and they have been flawless. Never had to call them to see about their support but i think saying pieces of junk is a little unfair.

They are made better then my friend's eheim ecco (whos handle broke within the first month they had it) and i would pick rena over my 2213 any day.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> but i think saying pieces of junk is a little unfair


My opinion, expressed as such, so it's fair. Mine was junk.

The handle breaks on the Ecco's because the user doesn't follow instructions and forces it open improperly. I know, I broke one, my fault. But, rather than listen to the two of us go back and forth, which is of little value to anyone listening, check the reviews section. There are literally dozens of reviews and it's a much better way of getting feedback on filters than posting up questions here.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

One item not mentioned lots is the difference in electrical usage. The EU has much stiffer standards for things than the states and over time the difference in A 16W motor running 24-7 and a 47 W can be a deciding factor in choosing filters.


----------



## Vaachek (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a Fluval 405 on my 75g, couldn't be happier, and it is also dead silent!


----------



## photogdude (Aug 4, 2011)

I have both a fluvial 405, and a 2217 on my 75G. They are both great filters. both of mine run silent. The only thing i like about the 2217 better, its easier for me to clean and rinse the media, and thats only because there are no trays like the 405.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting,I would think the trays would make it easier


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

rena for me as well


----------



## Pablo T. (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been running three Fluval 205's without any problems and they are VERY quiet and I have never had any issues with them leaking at all. You just have to make sure when you are putting it together that you tighten the plastic "nuts" on the hoses rather tight while holding the hose against the quick-stop assembly. I can see where IF someone were to do it rather loosely that it might spring a leak later on but if you pay attention to what you are doing, they work great.


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

I bleed green  ..........Eheim all the way....u get what you pay for.

eheim=military grade
others=made in China


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! Just checking at my local shops to see what media is more available to me and parts etc. Still haven't fully decided but thats the way I am, indecisive. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## monarchy88 (Oct 19, 2011)

I run a Fluval 405 on my 55gal. dead silent, but i do find it hard to clean. Coz once you release the pressure from the hose, you have to pump to start it again.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

@monarchy88 - add in a valve so you can close off the water (keeping it in the hose) and then you can clean your canister, hook it back up open the valves and then no need to prime again.


----------



## monarchy88 (Oct 19, 2011)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> @monarchy88 - add in a valve so you can close off the water (keeping it in the hose) and then you can clean your canister, hook it back up open the valves and then no need to prime again.


That part i can do easily, its when i also clean the hose.

also found out that if you don't take off the rubber that connects the hose, they tend to merge together with the hose making it useless if you want to adjust the length of the hose.


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

Speaking of Eheim units, do any of you have any experience with their professional wet/dry canister filters?

Are they reliable and quiet?


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok well i decided to go with Eheim for a few reasons. 
1- Quite, reliable
2- Parts available in my area 
3- Trying something new! I know that when keeping fish, if something works, keep doing it! But trying other things can be a good thing too!

Well thanks for everyones helpful comments. If anyone has a question feel free to keep posting on this thread it doesn't matter to me. I have a Fluval 205 at my dads and it has served me well so i am NOT anti-fluval either! rich_t, I have no clue but maybe someone else could get back to you!

Once again, Thanks!


----------



## nishu (Oct 24, 2011)

eheim is better option good quality and long lasting.


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

CCichlids said:


> Ok well i decided to go with Eheim for a few reasons.
> 1- Quite, reliable
> 2- Parts available in my area
> 3- Trying something new! I know that when keeping fish, if something works, keep doing it! But trying other things can be a good thing too!
> ...


The guy at the aquarium store told me that Eheim's quality has been suffering since they started manufacturing in China. He get's more complaints about the newer Eheim's he has sold vs. the older models. He has been in the business for over 15 years and really seemed to know what he was talking about. I've used Fluval's in the past and I never had a problem with them. Hopefully the units I got won't be problematic for me.


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah unfortunately they started to manufacture in China  Got it set up today though and it is quite as can be. Im sure the guy you talked to knows his stuff too. On the bottom of the box that the 2217 comes in it says "Printed in PRC" as well as "Made in PRC", I assume the C has something to do with Chine. Well if you want to check on me in a little while and ask how its doing! And yeah, I love my Fluval too! :fish:


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

CCichlids said:


> Yeah unfortunately they started to manufacture in China  Got it set up today though and it is quite as can be. Im sure the guy you talked to knows his stuff too. On the bottom of the box that the 2217 comes in it says "Printed in PRC" as well as "Made in PRC", I assume the C has something to do with Chine. Well if you want to check on me in a little while and ask how its doing! And yeah, I love my Fluval too :fish:


PRC = People's Republic of China.

I'll let you know how the the Fluval's work out for me.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

some companies over the wall have been known to dump stuff into kids plastic toys,makes me wonder


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

i have 2 2217 in my all male peacock/hap tank.. and 1 fx5 in my oscar tank...

honestly.. both work great, if you can fit a fx5 under your stand to help keep the noise confined then do it.. if not 2217 is the better option if noise is a big deal for you..

the amount of water the fx5 moves is outstanding.. both are easy to clean.. both go a long time with out needing service..

if your looking for an excuse to increase your water volume get the fx5.. if its gonna be your only filter.. get the fx5 it handles poop better..

dont forget the always overlooked hydro sponge.. fish feed off of it and its sick bio filter.. every tank deserves one or two

last note.. if your using a sand substrate get the 2217.. the impeller is on the top.. i would only use the fx5 with gravel or bare bottom. sponge filters on the intake clog up fast and make a mess when you remove em.


----------



## tinhle01 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've used all sorts of filter, but end up leaning toward Eheim 2217. Cascade 1000 work fine for me too. Not a big fan of Magnum.


----------

